# algun preamplificador clase a??



## renanvinicius (Nov 9, 2009)

weno soy nuevo en este foro. alguien tiene algunos diagramas de preamplificadors de clase a si puede ser en estereo mejor que mejor. thks por adelandato


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 9, 2009)

preamplificador de linea, micrófono, phono?

un saludo


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 9, 2009)

de linea i si usa 2n3055 mejor que tengo unos cuantos por aqui en casa


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 9, 2009)

Pero lo 2N3055 son transistores de potencia, y no te servirán para un preamplificador. Para ese cometido son mejores los bc549, los bf245 o algun operacional para simplificar el circuito. Preamplificadores hay muchos en este foro y en la red.
Un salud0


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 9, 2009)

los 2n3055 los he visto en preamplificadores de micrófono, como el NEVE 1272.

aunque sí, lo suyo es usar algo con menos ruido como los bc549..

no se si te gustará el sonido valvular pero esto no tiene mala pinta:

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/12AX7-12AU7-Tube-Preamp/

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/Beauty/


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 9, 2009)

buff sonido valvular esque no me agrada mucho la verdad .prefiero un buen pre ultralineal me da igual que transtistor lleve pero que sea de bajo ruido


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 9, 2009)

entiendo, busca por el foro, hay mucho sobre preamplificadores hifi, yo te recomiendo uno basado en un AO NE5532.

un saludo


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 9, 2009)

thks creo que me podria servir .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2009)

Casi todos los previos con transistores discretos trabajan en clase "A"

Como ejemplo busca "Pre-amplificador Texas" con el buscador del Foro.


----------



## fgarcia (Nov 9, 2009)

No se muy bien todavía que es lo que quieres, pero héchale un vistazo a esto a ver si algo te sirve, OK?


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 10, 2009)

fgarcia si puede ser un preamplificador estereo de linea con transistores que tenga bajo ruido es para despues conectarle una etapa clase a.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 10, 2009)

renanvinicius dijo:


> fgarcia si puede ser un preamplificador estereo de linea con transistores que tenga bajo ruido es para despues conectarle una etapa clase a.



Estas recopilando diagramas que te satisfagan tu ego de audiofilo, aquí te dejo uno.
 Y de los reemplazos, hay varios asi que solo depende de  que existan en tu localidad.
2SK117,2SK184,2Sk369,2SK371,2SK3320,LS846...etc
 2SK246 (2SJ103),2SK330(2SJ105),...


Fogonazo dijo:


> Casi todos los previos con transistores discretos trabajan en clase "A"


 Bien  dicho,los previos deben estar en clase A.



Etolipoz
-------


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 10, 2009)

ok thks zopilote simulare los que me aveis propuesto i después veré el que se adapta mejor a mis necesidades

edit. creo que la parte del phono de este esquema lo puedo descartar ya que no lo usare con la entrada auxiliar me sobra


----------



## renanvinicius (Nov 12, 2009)

una pregunta en el diagrama expuesto por @zopilote el primer potencimetro es para el volumen i el segundo para que es?


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

una cosa, el 2sk170 BL tiene todavía menor ruido que el 2sk170?


----------



## fgarcia (Nov 19, 2009)

Deja ver si esto resuelve algo, en caso de lo que se necesite un preamplificador para micrófono, por favor sean más específicos, este es un preamplificador que además permite ecualizar el amplificador.

Disculpen el error,, lo que quise decir en el comentario anterior es que el diagrama que presenté es un preamplificador con red de tonos para ecualizar de forma básica el amplificador, si se desea poner un pre de micrófono yo recomendaría usar este que muestro ahora, con la observación de solo construir el circuito que le corresponde al micrófono dinámico, o sea, se eliminan R1, C1 y C2, personalmente obtuve buenos resultados con el empleo de este diagrama.

Si alguien quiere otros disgramas aún más efectivos, tengo otros diseñados con ic muy sencillos y fáciles de conseguir, si le interesa a alguien solo me lo dice.


----------

